# 6.5-06 AI Data



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone out here have any reloading data for this wildcat? I"m looking for whatever anyone is willing to share. thanks


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/6-5mm-06.htm


----------

